# FREE Rhodope: Ethnic Bulgarian Choir Update released (New sample content, GUI and more)!!!



## StrezovSampling (Sep 11, 2015)

*







One year after its release we proudly release the first free Rhodope Update. Personal download links will go out during the weekend.

*

* 
This update not only includes new recorded sample content, but also a brandnew Quick Word system and various changes to how our totally unique Syllabuilder Engine works, so make sure to watch the walkthrough video above and check out the brandnew audio demos on our website to see and hear all new features live in action.

Here is a quick summary of the most important changes this update brings to Rhodope:*


*Quick Word system - enables you to save and load words. Included are factory presets that would help you using the library straight out of the box. Presets are automatically refreshed in the Syllabuilder, so if you have more than one instance a new preset in one instance can be immediately opened in another*
*Quick word templates can be used with future version of the instrument and can always be retrieved, even if you have newer version than the one used in the preset*
*New sample content - Ya, Ye, Yu, Yo vowels added*
*Syllabuilder engine optimized*
*Improved Glide feature*
*Improved built-in help that you can read straight into Kontakt*

*Rhodope: Ethnic Bulgarian Choir is available exclusively on www.strezov-sampling.com*

**

*Enjoy! *

*All the Best,
The Strezov Sampling Team*

*PS: Stay tuned for more updates in the following months!*


----------



## Wes Antczak (Sep 15, 2015)

This looks like a great update... and the new demos sound wonderful! I'm pretty excited!!!

Will you post here again once the updates have gone out? Thank you!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 16, 2015)

Dear Wes,

we sent out all links a couple of days ago - I've just resent the links manually to your place, could you please check? If still nothing has entered your email - please contact us through support! Thanks!


----------



## zouzou (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi Strezov Sampling,

Owner of Rhodope, I never received my update link... After two email at your technical support, always no news...? What's about ?

Thanks


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 26, 2015)

Hi zouzou,

I have sent you emails, including one from my personal email, in case our mailserver gets blocked. Please check inside your spam folder as well!
Let me know if it works!

Best,
George


----------



## zouzou (Sep 27, 2015)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hi zouzou,
> 
> I have sent you emails, including one from my personal email, in case our mailserver gets blocked. Please check inside your spam folder as well!
> Let me know if it works!
> ...



Thanks George, well received and downloaded ! Very reactive response !

Best.

Zouzou


----------

